# Critique 4yo tb (f)



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello,

She was on here before, but I started afresh ... all comments welcome, thanks !

Unraced -- 16.1hh, ready to be backed and ridden out, good steeplechasing family (sister to dual-graded winner over 2m, 2m 4f)

Just come off a piece of work in long reins -- excellent broodmare potential, just going to see if she's worth risking at racing.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like her, even though the post makes her head look heavy. Why race her? Why not give her a long riding career as a Hunter, and just back her w/ w-t-c this year?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking TB! Those front pasterns are bit long and set way back. Also a bit of a roman nose. Other than that I see nothing that really jumps out at me


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't even see the racing comment. I absolutely would not.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I like her, even though the post makes her head look heavy. Why race her? Why not give her a long riding career as a Hunter, and just back her w/ w-t-c this year?





.Delete. said:


> I didn't even see the racing comment. I absolutely would not.



Why would I use her as a hunter when she is a commercial broodmare .. and why not race her ??


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

LTG said:


> Why would I use her as a hunter when she is a commercial broodmare .. and why not race her ??


Because she will go lame quicker than not if you race her. Then you can't use her for anything at all except a broodmare. I'd rather have a commercial brood mare, get babies out of her, AND still have a job for her as a hunter. 

Using her as a hunter and a broodmare is a win win. She will still be useful in both riding and breeding. If you race her, there is a greater risk she won't be useful as a riding horse.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> Because she will go lame quicker than not if you race her. Then you can't use her for anything at all except a broodmare. I'd rather have a commercial brood mare, get babies out of her, AND still have a job for her as a hunter.
> 
> Using her as a hunter and a broodmare is a win win. She will still be useful in both riding and breeding. If you race her, there is a greater risk she won't be useful as a riding horse.



I don't care about her as a riding horse -- If she's a broodmare then that's all she'd do ... she's about to go into training to increase her value, that's all.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

and btw, she's leaning forward slightly over her fore-legs ..


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

This is her from last year --


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You seem like a very business oriented person. Which is fine and I can respect that. 

Look at it from a business perspective. You're investing training and racing money into a horse that could potentially go lame quickly. Then you have vet bills, more vet bills, and even more vet bills. Is putting a few races on her record (ones that she might not even do well) REALLY going to increase her value that much? 

I am not into TB's so I quite honestly don't know. But I'd look at it as an invest risk situation. It's your money, your horse, do what you want. We are just trying to offer you advice like you asked.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> We are just trying to offer you advice like you asked.


Thanks, and I really appreciate your comments on her - I hadn't noticed how much she was leaning over herself until you pointed it out.

As for the racing, it's worth a lot potentially - but it's straightforward to put her in stud if she develops a problem. So, it's minimal risk, with upside potential.

And yeah, she's very commercial - it's a lot of money.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Do as you wish, but I would train her for the sports industry and then breed her later...sound. I agree with .Delete. In the US the TB industry breeds them to be as weak as tissue paper, races them until they are permanently lame, and then throws them out to the H/J Community when they no longer make any money. There was a 10yo OTTB being rehabilitated recently. He had had his hooves cupped out his entire career. The farrier just couldn't fix it, and after 6 months of chronic lame, they put him down. * A TEN YEAR OLD.*
I like her heavier build, which too many TB's do not have, and I'd buy her in a heartbeat and train her as a Hunter, then resell her to a showman as either Hunter or Jumper. I'm too old to consider riding Jumper heights and widths but jump training is jump training.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Corporal said:


> The farrier just couldn't fix it, and after 6 months of chronic lame, they put him down. *A TEN YEAR OLD.*
> .


This isn't uncommon in the TB world, as I'm sure you and the OP knows. I don't think LTG is seeing this as a horse, but an investment. Which is fine. 

Good luck with her LTG. Just keep an eye on those tendons and ligaments. Even though she is standing over herself, those pasterns are still very long and scream potential for a suspension injury.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> Good luck with her LTG. Just keep an eye on those tendons and ligaments. Even though she is standing over herself, those pasterns are still very long and scream potential for a suspension injury.


Thanks ! will do.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree I would not race.. to much of risk it would be better to train her in something else like hunter or jumper then breed less risks all around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I would train her for the sports industry and then breed her later...sound. I agree with .Delete. In the US the TB industry breeds them to be as weak as tissue paper, races them until they are permanently lame, and then throws them out to the H/J Community when they no longer make any money.





kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I agree I would not race.. to much of risk it would be better to train her in something else like hunter or jumper then breed less risks all around
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks both for your comments - unfortunately training her to Jump or Hunt isn't going to increase her value as a broodmare .. she's ready for stud next spring anyway.

But, you both get exactly what I'm after !! which is the risk of injury to a valuable broodmare. It's a balance, if she can win a good race it's a big ++ when taking her back to the farm, but she doesn't necc. need it.

Speaking to people here in Ireland about her particularly, about 50% dead even would race her, and the rest just breed.

So, it's a question for me to manage her well-being in training so she has the best chance to win a good race without developing a problem. To that end, I've put her in a small stable with a v good trainer I know well and he'll look after her and give her plenty of time. She won't be pushed or wrecked - no chance. Also, if she's not pretty good, she'll be straight back to stud, unraced.

Just good to get peoples' opinions on her potential as a racehorse - and where she might develop problems.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Just curious, is everyone saying not to race her because of the imperfections regarding her pasterns or because racing is inherently risky regardless? Because if it's the latter then nobody would ever race horses!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Racing is not a whole lot more risky for injury that High End jumping (and no one breeds for low end jumping because most horses can do that). 

Nice horse. I like that she has some bone (wish she had more). A little more bone and she would look more like an English or Irish bred and more like she could Steeplechase.

I like her look. Balanced and she has a rugged no nonsense look as well. What is her pedigree? What have her sire and dam done on the track? What level will you start her at? Not much good to run her and have her claimed................


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Just curious - would it decrease her value if she raced and did poorly? Or would her value as a broodmare remain the same as if she had never raced?
I.e., injuries aside, is racing a game at which you could only win or is there a chance to lose as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Regula said:


> Just curious - would it decrease her value if she raced and did poorly? Or would her value as a broodmare remain the same as if she had never raced?
> I.e., injuries aside, is racing a game at which you could only win or is there a chance to lose as well?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not necessarily. Atleast in the states the Studs are who need to have good race times. Broodmares are raced simply to have "raced" in their description. Aslong as the mare has done something before, it's generally ok


----------

